# Little fry :D



## Aki (May 8, 2006)

Hello,
just want to share that my live bearers gave birth one week ago and three days ago ( endler guppy fry for the week one and silver micky mouse platy for the three days one). Ha ha ha just happy about it and wanted to share.  

total: approx 25 fry (but!!! I have another female who may give birth any day now...have her separated at the moment)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats on the fry!!!!  What will you be feeding them?


----------



## Aki (May 8, 2006)

A mixture of brine shrimp and hikari's first bites (I hope that one is ok). 

update: the one that I separated gave birth this morning...approx 22 (fancy guppy)


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Should be great. Guppy/platty babies will eat flakes, I use a baggie and grind them up very fine.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Aki said:


> endler guppy fry


Not sure if that's a good thing ... you shouldn't be mix guppies with endlers.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Not sure if that's a good thing ... you shouldn't be mix guppies with endlers.


We have enough mutt fish already. Agreed.


----------



## Aki (May 8, 2006)

Just want to make it clear that I keep the Endlers in their own tank. Sorry if I confused anyone...I just refer to Endlers as a guppy type.


----------

